# General Sherman: Giant Sequoia Stitch



## DefaultArtist (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
recently went to the Sequoia National Park and shot this. I hoped to capture the massive size of this tree... the largest on earth! It's a 6 photo stitch and I had to recolor the sky blue (it was washed out). How'd i do?

Shuttercal - DefaultArtist's Calendar


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 26, 2009)

I remember going there several years ago and wondering...how am I going to capture this.  Great stitch


----------



## ValDR (Apr 28, 2009)

COOOOOL


----------



## DefaultArtist (May 5, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Idaho21 (May 6, 2009)

I have trouble sometimes with trying show overall size of large objects in my pics. I really like the way that you were able to show how huge the tree is in your pic. 
I bet you must be in a state of awe sitting under a tree that big. That is unbelievable.


----------



## mylo (May 9, 2009)

Interesting. A partially hollow Sequoia  that is still ALIVE! Great angle there.


----------



## Olcoot (May 9, 2009)

Great vertical Pano, Excellent perspective and the shot rally gives the view a sense of the size of these beautiful trees.


----------



## SpaceNut (May 10, 2009)

I like the angle. Wish I could go some time. Great photo. Welcome to TPF!


----------

